# Kinderfahrradfinder [Sept.21- Early Rider Gutschein inside]



## chris5000 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich war hier vor einigen Jahren als großer Islabikes-Fanboy recht aktiv. ;-) Möglicherweise erinnert sich noch jemand. Nun ist meine Tochter mit 11 beim Islabikes Luath large angekommen. Das dürfte dann wohl das letzte Kinderrad für sie (und damit auch für mich) gewesen sein bis die Enkel kommen 

Wie auch immer: Das Thema Kinderräder mag ich immernoch. Und so habe ich in den letzten Monaten an einer Website gebastelt, die ich kommende Woche freischalten möchte und bei der ich dankbar wäre, wenn Ihr sie Euch vorab schonmal anschauen würdet und mir von fatalen Fehlermeldungen und groben Darstellungsfehlern berichtet - oder ganz allgemein Euren Senf dazugeben würdet. (Das da noch Tippfehler sind ist bekannt. Da muss ich mich sowieso noch drum kümmern)

Es handelt sich neben einem kleinen Blog zum Thema Kinderräder vor Allem um eine Datenbank höherwertiger Kinderräder, wie man sie hier im Forum mag  So eine Art Marktübersicht. Und zwar durchsuchbar anhand der aktuellen Körpergröße und/oder Innenbeinlänge des Nachwuchses. Es werden dann als Ergebnis passende Räder geliefert.

Die Seite ist noch passwortgeschützt. Daher: Mit...

Username/Passwort: _mtb_/_news _

...könnt Ihr Euch die Seite schon anschauen unter https://kinderfahrradfinder.de (besser am Rechner als auf dem Telefon)

*EDIT: *Die Seite ist nun freigeschaltet. Kein Passwort mehr erforderlich

Danke nach wie vor für jedes Feedback. Und ich hoffe, dass die Seite künftig dann Eltern auf der Suche nach dem passenden Rad fürs Kind eine gute Hilfe sein wird 

Gruß & Vielen Dank
Chris


----------



## Diman (7. Mai 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise erinnert sich noch jemand.


Klaro.  Ich habe mal die Seite mit dem IPad angeschaut. Gefällt mir gut. Manche Bilder fehlen aber wahrscheinlich einfach noch nicht eingepflegt. Die Sortierung der Ergebnisse finde ich nicht so gut, ich würde zuerst die 100% passenden Räder auflisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (7. Mai 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Klaro.



Freut mich sehr, dass ich noch nicht ganz vergessen bin 



Diman schrieb:


> Manche Bilder fehlen aber wahrscheinlich einfach noch nicht eingepflegt.



Dort wo wo Bilder und Logo fehlen, fehlt mir schlicht noch die Genehmigung der Marken zur Verwendung der Produktfotos. Bei den Marken ohne Bilder sind die Bikedaten meist auch noch nicht so gut gefüllt, da auch die größtenteils von den Herstellern kommen. Und Genehmigungen und Daten zu bekommen,erfordert bei einigen Marken echt viel Geduld... Ich liste die Räder trotzdem erstmal. Denn über den Link von den Bike-Details zur Produktseite beim Hersteller kommt man ja auch an Bilder und Details.



Diman schrieb:


> Die Sortierung der Ergebnisse finde ich nicht so gut, ich würde zuerst die 100% passenden Räder auflisten.



Da hast Du Recht und irgendwann kriege ich das sicher auch noch hin. Leider setzt mir hier die technische Implementierung der Suche Grenzen, die an der Stelle zu überwinden, mir noch nicht gelungen ist.

...

Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung


----------



## masuc (7. Mai 2017)

Superseite! Kommt für mich leider vier Jahre zu spät ;-)

Da ich just an diesem Wochenende ein Pyrobike X.13 für meinen Sohnemann zusammenbaue ist mir ein Detail aufgefallen: Die minimale Innenbeinlänge der Version mit Federgabel liegt bei 63cm. 62cm gilt nur für die Version mit Starrgabel.

Viel Erfolg mit der Seite!!


----------



## chris5000 (7. Mai 2017)

masuc schrieb:


> Die minimale Innenbeinlänge der Version mit Federgabel liegt bei 63cm. 62cm gilt nur für die Version mit Starrgabel.



Ist korrigiert. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis


----------



## martinos (7. Mai 2017)

super, bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem passenden 24"-Bike. Wollte eigentlich ein Yuma, aber das hat aktuell 120 Tage Lieferzeit und jetzt häng ich in den Seilen und such ne Alternative, evtl. auch ein Hardtail mit Disc und Federung (sollte Park-tauglich sein).

Werde mich fleißig auf der Seite tummeln


----------



## Diman (8. Mai 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> evtl. auch ein Hardtail mit Disc und Federung (sollte Park-tauglich sein).


Wie wäre es mit Supurb BO24?


----------



## chris5000 (8. Mai 2017)

@Diman , @martinos : as BO24 findet sich ja auch im Kinderfahrrafinder. Allerings ist es anscheinend für kleinere Körpergrößen ausgelegt, als das Propain Yuma 24, dass @martinos avisiert hatte. (yuma ab 135cm, BO24 ab 119cm). Für 135cm werden ansonsten in der Richtung auch noch Räder von Islabikes, Pyro, Federleicht LilShredder und VPACE gefunden.

Wobei das ein Punkt ist, bei dem ich beim Kinderfahrradfinder auch noch für Input dankbar wäre: Fehlen irgendwelche sehr empfehlenswerten Marken noch? Gerade im Gravity-Bereich bin ich persönlich nicht sonderlich bewandert und bin etwas unsicher, einzuschätzen, ob z.B die kids-Bikes von Norco oder Rocky Mountain tatsächlich taugen, oder eher nur mit den Markennamen glänzen. An der Stelle sei erwähnt, dass ich teilweise auch nur einzelne Modelle eines Herstellers liste, wenn nur die taugen. Es müssen also nicht alle Räder einer Marke super sein, damit sie für den Kinderfahrradfinder in Frage kommt. Vielleicht haben ja auch TREK oder Specialized einzelne brauchbare Moelle. Hier bin ich für Hinweise dankbar.

Und eine andere Frage, die mich noch sehr interessieren würde, ist, ob sich die Seiten insgesamt schnell genug reagierend anfühlen, oder ob sie merklich langsam laden. Falls Letzeres, ob etwas langsam oder gar nervig langsam.

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Diman (8. Mai 2017)

Ich finde die Seite schnell genug PC/IPad (mein PC ist aber auch ein schneller) nur der erste Abruf nach Angabe von Password dauert etwas.

___
Vllt. noch einen Filter nach Einsatz einbauen?


----------



## martinos (8. Mai 2017)

erst mal muss ich sagen: Respekt! Das ist richtig viel Arbeit, die du dir da gemacht hast. Möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Zeit in die Seite investiert wurde. Hoffe, dass du das über irgendein Modell wieder reinholen kannst, denn die Seite wird ganz vielen Eltern enorm helfen und Zeit sparen.

Das BO24 hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Da soll die Gabel sehr grottig sein, wie bei vielen anderen halt auch. Beim Yuma stimmt das mit den 135 Zentimetern definitiv, denn die Kleine ist eigentlich noch etwas zu klein dafür (Sattel etwas kürzen, dann würde es gehen). Aber das Mitwachskonzept (mit all seinen Nachteilen) finde ich beim Yuma super und sie kommt mit dem relativ schweren Rad vom Bruder doch sehr gut klar.
Das Canyon-HT wäre noch ne Alternative, aber das ist wohl auch relativ klein gebaut - evtl. wäre das ne Alternative, bis es das Yuma wieder zu kaufen gibt.

Das Norco Fluid sieht genial aus, sollte aus meiner Sicht nicht fehlen, denn das ist schon ne Alternative. Rocky, Trek, Specialized (das Riprock Expert 24 sieht auf den ersten Blick hammer aus, dürfte aber im Detail schwierig sein) haben alle ganz schicke Bikes, aber du musst die Seite ja auch pflegen und aktualisieren, da geht irgendwann die Zeit aus. Cube fehlt mir momentan noch auf der Seite - die sind ja zumindest Preis-Leistungstechnisch (Cube Kid 240 SL) nicht so schlecht.

Bedienung der Seite ist top, reagiert sehr zügig und ist gut gestaltet. Die Aussage "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge 62cm perfekt - aber nicht mehr sehr lange." verwirrt mich etwas, denn das Beispielrad "Creig 24" ist ab 128 Cm / Innenbeinlänge 58 cm empfohlen. Denke, dass da die Toleranzwerte noch etwas knapp gewählt sind.


----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich finde die Seite schnell genug PC/IPad (mein PC ist aber auch ein schneller) nur der erste Abruf nach Angabe von Password dauert etwas.





martinos schrieb:


> Bedienung der Seite ist top, reagiert sehr zügig[...].



Danke. Da bin ich an einem wichtigen Punkt schonmal beruhigt 



Diman schrieb:


> Vllt. noch einen Filter nach Einsatz einbauen?



Danke für die Idee. Aber da belasse ich es glaube ich bei "weniger ist mehr": Über die Filter für Bremsen und Federung in Kombination mit Fahrradtyp kommt man da doch schon relativ weit. Und die Abgrenzung wäre gerade bei den Kinderrädern auch nicht immer leicht.



Diman schrieb:


> Das Norco Fluid sieht genial aus, sollte aus meiner Sicht nicht fehlen, denn das ist schon ne Alternative. Rocky, Trek, Specialized [...] haben alle ganz schicke Bikes, aber du musst die Seite ja auch pflegen und aktualisieren,



Zum Glück ist die Seite so ausgelegt, dass die Marken selbst für die Aktualität der Daten sorgen können. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sie es auch tun  Für Empfehlungen weiterer Marken bzw. bestimmter Räder bin ich also offen. Norco (Fluid) habe ich mir nun schonmal gemerkt.

Und CUBE? Früher schienen mir die Kinderräder nicht wirklich konkurrenzfähig - Gewicht, sehr einfache Federgabeln schon an 20". Wie auch die Specialized Hotrocks. Hat sich das inzwischen geändert? Oder nur bei diesem speziellen Rad - Stichwort "SL"?



martinos schrieb:


> Die Aussage "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge 62cm perfekt - aber nicht mehr sehr lange." verwirrt mich etwas, denn das Beispielrad "Creig 24" ist ab 128 Cm / Innenbeinlänge 58 cm empfohlen. Denke, dass da die Toleranzwerte noch etwas knapp gewählt sind.



Hmm. Einerseits finde ich 4cm über Mindestinnenbeinlänge schon relativ viel für den Kaufzeitpunkt. 58cm Innenbeinlänge entsprechen ca. 128cm Körpergröße. 62cm Innenbeinlänge ca. 136cm Körpergröße. Und 8cm Körpergrößenunterschied ist schon auch etwas.

Andererseits sind die "Toleranzen" bei der Suche derzeit noch für alle Größen des Kinds, für das gesucht wird, gleich eingestellt. Das heißt, dass sowohl bei viel kleineren als auch bei viel größeren Rädern bei 4cm Differenz bei der Innenbeinlänge oder 8cm bei der Körpergröße genau die selbe Aussage kommt: "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge x perfekt - aber nicht mehr sehr lange."
Hier werde ich wohl mittelfristig dahingehend verfeinern, dass die Toleranzen leicht anwachsen, je größer das Kind wird.

...

Hey. Danke für den ganzen Input


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (9. Mai 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hmm. Einerseits finde ich 4cm über Mindestinnenbeinlänge schon relativ viel für den Kaufzeitpunkt. 58cm Innenbeinlänge entsprechen ca. 128cm Körpergröße. 62cm Innenbeinlänge ca. 136cm Körpergröße. Und 8cm Körpergrößenunterschied ist schon auch etwas.
> 
> Andererseits sind die "Toleranzen" bei der Suche derzeit noch für alle Größen des Kinds, für das gesucht wird, gleich eingestellt. Das heißt, dass sowohl bei viel kleineren als auch bei viel größeren Rädern bei 4cm Differenz bei der Innenbeinlänge oder 8cm bei der Körpergröße genau die selbe Aussage kommt: "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge x perfekt - aber nicht mehr sehr lange."
> Hier werde ich wohl mittelfristig dahingehend verfeinern, dass die Toleranzen leicht anwachsen, je größer das Kind wird.



ich weiß, das ist schwierig. Aber bei nem Kinderbike das perfekte Rad zu finden ist schwierig. Meine Kleine ist 131 cm bei 62 cm Innenbein. Das Canyon hätte mir eigentlich gut gefallen, aber da weiß ich (jetzt) nicht mehr, ob da auch diese nächste Saison noch passt. Ich vermute ja, aber unsicher bin ich allemal. Eigentlich ist es ja für die Kids gut, wenn das Rad recht kompakt gebaut ist.

Die anderen 24"-Bikes gehen erst bei 130 los, das wäre schon besser, aber da finde ich derzeit nichts mit guter Preis-Leistung. Das Vpace wäre geil, aber da dreht meine bessere Hälfte durch - Ravensburg ist bei uns direkt um die Ecke, vielleicht muss ich mit der Kleinen einfach mal hinfahren.

Das Cube wie auch das Hotrock sind eher Massenräder, das stimmt. Passt eigentlich in den von dir gewählten Mix hochwertiger und verhältnismäßig leichter Räder nicht rein. Lass sie raus, sonst nimmt die jeder - einfach deshalb, weil sie recht preiswert sind und (aber ohne weitere Optimierung) zumeist bockschwer oder nicht zuverlässig (Federgabel) sind.


----------



## Diman (9. Mai 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> Die anderen 24"-Bikes gehen erst bei 130 los, das wäre schon besser


Schau dir noch Pyro twentyfor suspension (large Rahmen) an.
http://pyrobikes.de/TWENTYFOUR-SUSPENSION





Übrigens hat das Canyon die gleiche grottige Gabel wie BO24. 



chris5000 schrieb:


> Über die Filter für Bremsen und Federung in Kombination mit Fahrradtyp kommt man da doch schon relativ weit. Und die Abgrenzung wäre gerade bei den Kinderrädern auch nicht immer leicht.


Ja das stimmt schon.


----------



## martinos (9. Mai 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Schau dir noch Pyro twentyfor suspension (large Rahmen) an.
> http://pyrobikes.de/TWENTYFOUR-SUSPENSION
> 
> Übrigens hat das Canyon die gleiche grottige Gabel wie BO24.



Das Pyro hab ich mir angeschaut, hat leider keine Scheibenbremsen und die will ich unbedingt. Sonst geht Madame nicht mehr mit in den Bikepark :-( Ich hab ein Hot Pepper in 24" - das wäre sonst noch gut, aber ich will das eigentlich nicht umrüsten auf Disc, denn für LRS und Bremsen gehen vermutlich schon 300 EUR drauf. Aber vielleicht muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen.

Danke für die Info zur Gabel, da habe ich gar nicht mehr drauf geachtet.


----------



## Linipupini (9. Mai 2017)

martinos schrieb:


> aber ich will das eigentlich nicht umrüsten auf Disc, denn für LRS und Bremsen gehen vermutlich schon 300 EUR drauf.


LRS bei Aliexpress bestellen!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Doul...lgo_pvid=44c9ac1e-863d-4be2-a378-a4a6dc040abf

edit: hab gerade gesehen, dass die Naben vorn 74mm sind, gibt es aber auch 100/135


----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2017)

ähem...  Danke auf jeden Fall nochmal für Euer Feedback zur Seite. Ich wäre allerdings froh, wenn die Kaufberatung für @martinos hier nun nicht bald das eigentliche Thema ersetzt.


----------



## martinos (9. Mai 2017)

sorry, gelobe Besserung. Die Ratgeberartikel finde ich übrigens super formuliert und sehr hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Chris,

habe mal kurz über die Seite geschaut -super Idee, gut gemacht und verdammt viel Arbeit - Respekt. Den Link auf Produktseite passt auch.. Obwohl ich schon lange hier nach Kinderrädern schaue, kannte ich manche Hersteller überhaupt nicht. Die Seite wäre echt eine Bereicherung.


Pepperbike 20 Zoll wird von Pepper mit 48cm Schrittlänge angegeben. Du hast 50cm drin.
Das kubike 20 race kommt als Ergebnis bei Angabe von 47cm Schrittlänge vor - laut Deiner Angaben und Kubike ist _Innenbeinlänge_ 56 erforderlich.


Die 4cm  Toleranz die Du drin hast erachte ich auch als zu groß. Vielleicht kannst Du das ja noch etwas einschränken oder nach Schrittlänge  sortieren.


Schönen Abend
Mirko


----------



## chris5000 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Mirko,

danke fürs genaue Hinschauen  Die 50cm beim Pepper 20" kamen gerade vorgestern so direkt von Pepper. Auf der Webseite stehen allerdings in der Tat 48cm. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal 49cm draus gemacht, bis das geklärt ist 



taroosan schrieb:


> Das kubike 20 race kommt als Ergebnis bei Angabe von 47cm Schrittlänge vor



Da hast Du mich erschreckt, denn sowas soll natürlich nicht sein . Aber wenn ich jetzt mit 47cm suche, taucht kein 20 Race mehr auf. Die Daten direkt von KUbikes hatte ich aber auch glaube ich heute früh - oder wars gestern abend - eingespielt. Möglicherweise war vorher noch der Fehler drin.



taroosan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du das ja noch etwas einschränken oder nach Schrittlänge sortieren



Die Ergebnisse sind immer nach min. Körpergröße absteigend sortiert, da die ja feinere Abstufungen hat und so besser zum Sortieren taugt. Meist ist dann auch die min. Schrittlänge absteigend. Kleine Sortierungsausßreisser bei der Schrittlänge kann es bei Rädern geben, bei der der Hersteller sowohl minimale Innenbeinlänge as auch Körpergröße angibt.



taroosan schrieb:


> Die 4cm Toleranz die Du drin hast erachte ich auch als zu groß.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie Du das meinst. Ich erkläre mal, wie es zur Zeit läuft (bzw. zur Zeit laufen sollte):

Innenbeinlänge des Kinds 1-2cm unterhalb min. Innenbeilänge des Rads => "Dieses Rad ist für die Innenbeinlänge X cm nur noch minimal zu groß"

Innenbeinlänge des Kinds 0-2cm oberhalb min. Innenbeilänge des Rads => "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge X cm jetzt und noch lange"

Innenbeinlänge des Kinds 3-5cm oberhalb min. Innenbeilänge des Rads => "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge X cm perfekt - aber nicht mehr sehr lange."

Innenbeinlänge des Kinds 6-8cm oberhalb min. Innenbeilänge des Rads => "Dieses Rad ist für die Innenbeinlänge X cm schon bald zu klein."

...was ich hier denke, ist, dass ich diese Abstufungen eigentlich gerne noch mit zunehmenden Kind und Fahrradgrößen etwas größer machen würde. Allerdings ist das echt ein komplexer Teil im Code. Denn manche Hersteller geben ja nur die min. Körpergröße an. Manche nur die Innenbeinlänge. Und das Suchformular lässt einen auch beliebig nach einem von beiden oder nach beidem gleichzeitig suchen. Und trotzdem sollen alle passenden Räder gefunden werden. Da mache ich mich jetzt nicht gleich morgen dran, da wieder dran rumzuschrauben 

...

Gruß & Danke nochmal - auch für deine einleitenden, netten Worte


----------



## giant_r (10. Mai 2017)

eine marke die mir noch fehlt ist commençal, nicht superleicht, aber dafuer auch in meinem augen echte mtbs.
die seite selbst ist wirklich eine bereicherung.


----------



## chris5000 (10. Mai 2017)

@giant_r: Danke! ...Stimmt, da war doch was...

Commencal ist nun mit einigen Rädern auch im Kinderfahrradfinder vetreten. Für Fotos und Daten werde ich sie dann bald mal anschreiben. Wobei eigentlich schon alles an Daten auf der sehr guten Website vorhanden ist.

Ich habe nur die Meta-Modelle ab 24" und die Supremes ab 20" reingenommen. Alles kleinere und die Ramones sind doch stark abfallend in Sachen Wertigkeit. Das 20" Meta liegt irgendwo genau um die Grenze rum, die ich für die Aufnahme in die Datenbank ziehe. Also hab ich es erstmal rausgelassen. Sonst müsste ich gleich noch einen ganzen Sack von Rädern anderer Hersteller auf dem Niveau mit rein nehmen.

Dementsprechend habe ich dann auch bei Orbea gerade nochmal ein wenig am unteren Ende ausgedünnt.

ps: @martinos sollte sich die Commencals auch mal anschauen


----------



## Schnegge (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo Chris

Super Seite 



chris5000 schrieb:


> @giant_r.
> Dementsprechend habe ich dann auch bei Orbea gerade nochmal ein wenig am unteren Ende ausgedünnt.



Beim Orbea mx24 Trail stimmt der Preis mit 399 EUR sicher nicht...

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## chris5000 (10. Mai 2017)

Danke @Schnegge : Da hatte Orbea die Preise von Park und Trail vertauscht. Ist korrigiert.

Gut, dass ich an mehreren Stellen diesen Hinweis angebracht habe:



> Wichtiger Hinweis!: Alle hier gemachten Angaben - inklusive der Fotos - sind ohne Gewähr bezüglich Richtigkeit oder Aktualität. Versichern Sie sich daher über die Produkteigenschaften stets auch direkt beim Hersteller oder Händler.


----------



## Diman (10. Mai 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich wäre allerdings froh, wenn die Kaufberatung für @martinos hier nun nicht bald das eigentliche Thema ersetzt.


Ich hoffe, dass du mir als Islafanboy noch ein letztes Mal verzeihst.  Greg 24 ist einfach nur ein Hammer.

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2137906


----------



## chris5000 (10. Mai 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Greg 24 ist einfach nur ein Hammer.


...ok. was ich Dir aber natürlich nicht verzeihe, ist, wenn Du den Namen des Rads falsch schreibst.  Es heißt *CREIG! *


----------



## taroosan (10. Mai 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chris5000 schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> 
> Hallo Chris,
> 
> ...


----------



## chris5000 (10. Mai 2017)

Hm. Mist. Bei mir nicht. Nur 47cm bei Schrittlänge und Körpergröße leer. Keine Filter gesetzt. Bei mir werden da 27 Räder gefunden. Wieviele bei Dir?

Und falls Du Zeit für Hilfe bei der Fehlersuche hast:

Welcher Satz steht am Race in dem Kasten "Dieses Rad passt für die Innenbeinlänge 47 cm...."?
Und zwischen welchen zwei anderen Rädern erscheint es?
Kannst Du auch es auch nochmal in einem anderen Browser versuchen? Erscheint es da auch?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (11. Mai 2017)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hm. Mist. Bei mir nicht. Nur 47cm bei Schrittlänge und Körpergröße leer. Keine Filter gesetzt. Bei mir werden da 27 Räder gefunden. Wieviele bei Dir?
> 
> Und falls Du Zeit für Hilfe bei der Fehlersuche hast:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

bei mir jetzt auch 27 Räder. Nur 47er innenbeinlänge. Sorry, ich hatte zumindest gestern immer mit Innenbeinlänge und Körpergröße gesucht.
Sobald ich die Körpergröße zusätzlich eingebe, springt es auf 68 Ergebnisse. Die sind auch nicht mehr korrekt sortiert und das Race ist wieder da.

Steht zwischen Frog 48 und Kubike 20 superlight.
,,Dieses Rad ist für die Innenbeinlänge 47cm nur noch minimal zu groß.''

Habe firefox und jetzt explorer probiert - beide gleiche Ergebnisse.

Habe aber vielleicht das Problem gefunden - Du hast Körpergröße ab 110 am beim Race drin. Das müssen aber 120cm sein. Damit taucht es bei meiner Körpergröße von 109 cm natürlich auf. Wobei die Erklärung mit der 47 Innenbeinlänge dann trotzdem nicht passt. Müsste ja dann wie bei anderen sich auch die Körpergröße beziehen.


Schönen Abend
mirko


----------



## chris5000 (11. Mai 2017)

Tausend Dank @taroosan . So kann ich mir das nachher mal anschauen und hoffentlich reparieren
*
EDIT: *Fehler ist behoben. War leicht zu finden aber mit großer Auswirkung: Bei Suche nur über die Innenbeinlänge wurden viel zu wenige Räder gefunden. Nämlich nur die, zu denen der Hersteller auch eine min. Innenbeinlänge angibt. Jetzt wird auch wieder korrekt bei Rädern, bei denen der Hersteller nur die min. Körpergröße angibt korrekt auf die statistische min. Innenbeinlänge geschlossen, womit auch die wieder in den Ergebnissen auftauchen.

Die min. Innenbeinlänge des KUbikes RACE ist auch korrigiert.

Das war sehr, sehr hilfreich Mirko !


----------



## chris5000 (12. Mai 2017)

Der Kinderfahrradfinder ist nun freigeschaltet  Danke für Eure sehr hilfreichen Fehler- und Rückmeldungen. 

Die kann ich hier auch weiterhin gut gebrauchen. Sicher schlummert da noch der eine oder andere Fehler.

Neben Fehlerbehebung und Feintuning an der Seite versuche ich die nächsten Tage noch mehr Fotos und Bike-Daten ranzubekommen und bastle dann mal an einer passenden Facebookseite zum liebhaben 

Ansonsten: Please spread the word, wenn jemand in Eurem Bekanntenkreis mal wieder auf der Suche nach einem passen Kinder-Bike ist. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Linipupini (12. Mai 2017)

Super Seite, für alle die was fertiges kaufen wollen. Für mich keine Option, baue meist aus Einzelteilen.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass man nicht nach Preisen aufsteigend sortieren kann. Muss also alle Räder durchscrollen.
Ist das so gewollt? Ich denke mal 80-80% der Neugierigen schauen zuerst auf den Preis.
Gruss Meikel


----------



## chris5000 (13. Mai 2017)

@Linipupini :

Danke für Deine Hinweise. Die fehlende Sortierbarkeit ist teils gewollt (im Fall des Preises), teils aber auch schlicht noch den Grenzen geschuldet, die mir die technische Implementierung der Suche setzt und die zu überwinden mir noch nicht gelungen ist: Ich habe absichtlich auf einen Filter auf Preise verzichtet, da solche Filter von Benutzern regelmäßig wunschdenkengesteuert so niedrig eingestellt werden, dass dann zu häufig überhaupt keine Ergebnisse kämen, was frustriert. Und unter den hochpreisigeren sind doch so Schöne Räder, die sonst nur sehr selten als Ergebnis auftauchen würden. Das wäre doch schade ;-)

Sortierbarkeit der Ergebnisse wäre aber schön (nicht nur nach Preis. Wobei der zum Sortieren noch die zusätzliche Schwierigkeit von sich ändernden Wechselkursen beinhaltet. Denn nicht alle Preise im Kinderfahrradfinder sind in Euro angegeben). Naja. Vielleicht bekomme ich es irgendwann ja noch hin. Bis dahin ist halt zu empfehlen, die existierenden Filter zu nutzen, um die Zahl der Suchergebnisse auf ein überschaubares Maß zu reduzieren.

Zu Selbstaufbau: Ja. Die Zielgruppe des Kinderfahrradfinders sind eher Eltern, die normalerweise zum Kinderfahrradkauf ins nächstbeste Fahrradkaufhaus laufen würden und dann in Folge gezwungen sind, ihren Kindern bleischweren Klump als "Fahrrad" unterjubeln zu müssen. ;-)

Aber von einigen der im Kinderradfinder gelisteten Hersteller lassen sich auch Rahmen einzeln kaufen. Und manche produzieren und verkaufen sogar Komponenten (z.B Federleicht). Hier schreibe ich mir mal auf den Zettel, bei der nächsten Erweiterung der Felder der Fahrraddatenbank noch ein Feld/Filter "Rahmen einzeln erhältlich" oder so ähnlich einzubauen.


----------



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

der Kinderfahrradfinder ist jetzt ja seit ein paar Tagen online und scheint ohne nennenswerte Fehler zu laufen. Ich bin Euch aber weiterhin für Anregungen oder Hinweise auf Fehler dankbar. (Die nächste Zeit versuche ich die Fahrradsuchseite etwas mobilgerätetauglicher zu machen. Derzeit fällt das Filtern der Ergebnisse auf kleinen Bildschirmen noch schwer... wenn man die Filtermöglichkeiten ganz unten auf der Seite überhaupt wahrnimmt)

Und wenn Euch die Seite gefällt und dem Kinderfahrradfinder eine gute Zukunft wünscht, dann empfehlt ihn im Bekanntenkreis weiter, hier und in anderen Foren. gar auf Eurem (Fahrrad-) Blog, - wenn Ihr einen habt - und habt ihn bitte gerne auch auf Facebook lieb: https://www.facebook.com/kinderfahrradfinder und/oder teilt gar die Homepage. den Fahrrad-Finder oder den einen oder anderen Artikel aus Ratgeber & Blog, auf dass viele Kinder demnächst bessere Fahrräder haben, als sie sie ohne die Seite hätten. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## chris5000 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe die letzten Tage etwas am Code der Fahrrad-Finder des Kinderfahrradfinders gefrickelt und die Änderungen gestern hochgeladen, so dass die Fahrradsuche - speziell die Filterfunktionen für die Suchergebnisse - nun auch auf Telefonen handhabbar sein *sollte*. Ich bin leider kein Crack in Sachen FrontEnd-Programmierung.

Mangels x Telefonen zum Testen hier bei mir zu Hause, wäre ich Euch daher sehr verbunden, wenn Ihr *mit Eurem Telefon* (vielleicht nicht gerade ein 5 Jahre altes) mal auf https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/bicycles geht und schaut, ob da bei Euch beim runterscrollen am rechten Rand ein Filter-Button erscheint - und vor Allem: ob damit bei Euch die Ergebnisfilterei funktioniert. Und mir hier oder via PN kurz Feedback gebt, ob es funktioniert.

Danke, dafür 

...

Ansonsten findet der Kinderfahrradfinder seit vorgestern auch Ben-E-Bike ,die ja hier im Forum auch nicht ganz unbekannt sind 

Und der Kinderfahrradfinder hat neben dem Facebook - nun auch einen Twitter-Account und ist dort fleißig am Twittern

Liebe Grüße,
Chris


----------



## track94 (4. Juni 2017)

Telef. LG X Power mit Androit 6.0
Filter funktioniert


----------



## Molim (4. Juni 2017)

Super Seite. Bin voll des Lobes.
Habe nur einen kleinen Kritikpunkt: Das Ganze kommt leider ein Vierteljahr zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (5. Juni 2017)

Seite und Filter funktionieren perfekt mit IPhone 7!


----------



## chris5000 (7. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank @track94 , @Molim und @reijada ! Ich habe nun zwar nur vier Rückmeldungen von hier und aus eine anderen Forum zusammengenommen. Aber ich gehe dann einfach mal davon aus, dass Suche und Filter wenigstens im Groben nun auch auf Mobiltelefonen funktionieren und handhabbar sind.


----------



## Hummelmama (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Chris, 

Hab grade den fahrradfinder ausprobiert, weil wir überlegen, unsere Tochter evtl bald auf ein 24'' zu setzen. An sich bin ich begeistert, nur drei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen:

- Körpergröße 118, beinlänge 55cm gibt eine Fehlermeldung (stimmt aber hier)
- bei Auswahl "nabendynamo" wird Frog bikes gelistet, die haben aber keinen
- Sortierung bzw. Filter nach Laufradgröße fehlt mmn!

Liebe Grüße und danke für die tolle Seite!
Julia


----------



## chris5000 (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Julia,

danke für Feedback und Lob 

mit 118/55 bist Du genau an einer Grenze für lange Beine gelandet: 119/55 und 118/54 funktionieren aber beide. 

Allerdings würde ich empfehlen, wenn Du Dir mit den 55cm sicher bist, erstmal einfach nur nach Innenbeinlänge zu suchen und die Körpergröße leer zu lassen.

Zu Deinen anderen Anmerkungen schreibe ich später noch etwas. Jetzt muss ich erstmal weg. 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (21. Juni 2017)

@Hummelmama:

Supervielen Dank für den Hinweis zu Frog. Da war im Bereich "Straßenausstattung" vieles unstimmig. Ich habe es erstmal nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen korrigiert - bzw. teilweise auch leer gelassen - und bitte Frog nochmal darüber zu gehen.

Die Sortierung geht eigentlich immer von Groß nach Klein. So dass zuerst die größten und damit auch am längsten passenden Räder kommen. Gibt man allerdings sowohl Körpergröße als auch Innenbeinlänge an, kann es da manchmal zu etwas seltsam anmutender Sortierung kommen.
Der Hintergrund ist, dass manche Hersteller nur die min. Innenbeinlänge angeben, andere nur die min. Körpergröße und wieder andere beides. Und der Webseitenbesucher auch. Der Kinderfahrradfinder schätzt dann jeweils fehlende Werte für Innenbeinlänge und Körpergröße statistisch auf Basis des jeweils anderen Werts. Diese statistischen Werte weichen aber mitunter von den Proportionen ab, die die Hersteller annehmen, wenn sie beide Maße nennen.... wie auch immer. Mir wirds gerade selbst zu kompliziert. Jedenfalls gibts dann manchmal kleine Außreißer bei der Sortierung 

Dass man aber insgesamt nicht nach allen möglichen Werten sortieren kann, ist schlicht der Technik bzw. meinem fehlenden Know-How bzw. noch nicht hinreichender Zeit es mir an der Stelle anzueignen geschuldet.

Nur das Fehlen des Filters auf Laufradgröße ist Absicht: Es gibt zu viele Eltern, die denken, man müsse sich beim Kinderfahrradkauf  zunächst entscheiden, wieviel Zoll man will und sich dann erst anschließend auf die Suche begeben. Tatsache ist aber, dass es z.B für Kinder mit 55cm Innenbeinlänge Räder in 20", 24" und 26" (Federleicht 26er MTB) gibt, die (laut Hersteller) passen. Da würden viele Möglichkeiten übersehen, wenn sich jemand von vorne herein auf einen Laufradgröße festlegt. Die Gründe für das Fehlen eines Filters für den Preis sind ähnlich 

...

Aber nochmal zu 118/55: Das sind keine 0815-Proportionen. Ich würde daher raten, ein Rad zu wählen, für das ihr eine Probefahrt organisieren könnt. Oder aber auf jeden Fall vorm Kauf mit dem Hersteller sprechen.


----------



## Hummelmama (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo Chris, 

Danke für deine Antwort. Momentan fährt sie, schon seit 1,5 Jahren, auf einem frog55 (das definitiv früher passt als bei den angegebenen Maßen). Eigentlich passt das noch gut, ab September steht dann der Schulweg mit 5km/Strecke an und wir dachten, größere Laufräder würden es ihr vielleicht leichter machen. Naja, vermutlich warten wir einfach noch mal ab, wie es dann klappt, und reagieren dann. Daher meine gezielte Suche nach 24". Demnächst sind wir in Tübingen, vielleicht kann ich sie da mal auf ein Pyro24S drauf setzen....

Ja, deine Erklärung zur laufradgröße macht Sinn. Und wenn ich nur die innenbeinlänge eingebe, blicke ich bei den Ergebnissen auch durch ;-)

Liebe grüße!
Julia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelmama (22. Juni 2017)

Sind heute eher zufällig an einem Laden vorbei gekommen, der kanias hat und töchterchen ist ein 24s probegefahren. Kein Stück zu groß, den Sattel könnten wir sogar etwas rausziehen, nächste Woche kann sie dann mal ein 24L vergleichfahren. 

Irgendwie merkwürdig, diese Größenangaben...


----------



## chris5000 (24. Juni 2017)

Hummelmama schrieb:


> Irgendwie merkwürdig, diese Größenangaben...



Hmm. 55cm min. Innenbeinlänge für das Pyro 24 Small ist die offizielle Angabe von der Pyro-Webseite. Eventuell sind da manche Marken etwas übervorsichtig bei den kleineren Rädern in Sachen "muss noch mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig (fast) komplett auf den Boden kommen". 

Wenn das Kind schon sicher unterwegs ist, kann man daher in der Regel wahrscheinlich immer auch etwas unterhalb der Mindestangaben für die Schrittlänge gehen. Dann fährt es sich auch ergonomischer/effizienter. Wir Erwachsene würden ja auch den Sattel nie so tief stellen, dass wir mit beiden Füßen gleichzeitig stehen können. Für anfangende oder noch eher unsichere Kinder ist das aber eben leider besser/unerlässlich.

p.s: Der Kinderfahrradfinder hat ja zu jedem Rad auch einen Kommentarbereich. Hinweise wie z.B. Deiner hier zur evtl. recht großzügig bemessenen Angabe zur minimalen Schrittlänge sind dort natürlich hoch willkommen. So haben dann nämlich auch andere Eltern, die sich für ein Rad interessieren die entsprechende Info


----------



## chris5000 (6. Juli 2017)

Seit heute, findet der Kinderfahrradfinder auch die  Räder einer Kinderradmarke, von der ich auch hier im Forum noch nicht viel gelesen habe:
Ramlon Carbon MTB


----------



## chris5000 (9. April 2019)

Hallo Allerseits,

es gibt Neues zu berichten. Der Kinderfahrradfinder hat 2019 sozusagen einen Weg aus der Virtualität des Internets in die Realität gefunden:

Auf den drei VELO Events in Berlin, Frankfurt und Hamburg betreue ich nun jeweils eine echte, eigene Kinderfahrrad-Area namens VELOYoungStars.

Die VELO Berlin am Flughafen Tempelhof vom 27.-28.April steht nun vor der Tür.

Hier die Liste der bisher zugesagten Kinderrad-Hersteller:

BungiBungi (B,HH,F)
CUBE (B,HH,F)
Eightshot (B)
Giant (B,HH,F)
Kaniabikes (B)
KUbikes (HH: via Harry's Radstation, F )
Leg&Go (B)
Mona&Co (B,HH)
NoFrill (F)
PYRO(B,HH,F)
RoyalBaby (B)
S'cool (B)
woom (B,HH via Velo 45,F via Per Pedale)
...tbc

(nicht alle sind allerdings selbst vor Ort: CUBE,  Eightshot, Giant, PYRO & KUbikes in Frankfurt schicken Räder, die von mir auf einer Gemeinschaftsfläche präsentiert werden - und die meisten auch getestet.)

Im Sachen Kindertransport außerdem vor Ort: Croozer, ScandinavianSidebike, TaXXi und HAMAX

In Berlin gibt's außerdem BXM-Shows & Workshops, Kinder-Testparcours, gecoachter World-Cup-Pumptrack, Einradkurse, Laufradrennen...

Facebook-Event: https://www.facebook.com/events/303179030298474/

Schaut mal vorbei 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (8. April 2020)

Hallo Allerseits,

Anlass, diesen alten Thread hervorzukramen ist, dass ich Euch mal kurz an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen will, dass es mein kleines Projekt nun nach fast 3 Jahren in die BIKE geschafft hat 
(auf eine 3/4 von 28 Seiten des Kinderbike-Specials der aktuellen Ausgabe 5/2020):






...und wo ich gerade dabei bin: VPACE beleuchten gerade in einer mehrteiligen Artikelserie das Thema MTB für Kinder ausführlich im Kinderfahrradfinder-Blog. Zugegeben: Für die versiertere Leserschaft hier ist wahrscheinlich nicht viel neues Wissen enthalten - aber vielleicht liest ja doch auch der eine oder andere interessierte Einsteiger mit - oder Ihr mögt einem solchen die Lektüre empfehlen :
Bisher erschienen:

Kinderbike Ratgeber - #1 Radgröße & Geometrie

Gute Kinder-Mountainbikes #2: Besser leicht!

Nr.3 zum Thema Fahrwerk kommt dann voraussichtlich am Freitag.

Das war es auch schon.

Frohe Ostern, beste Grüße & Bleibt gesund!
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (18. November 2020)

Hallo Allerseits,

nicht gerade Mountainbikes - aber ich erlaube mir einfach mal, hier auch ein bisschen eigennützig Werbung zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Kinderfahrradfinder ein paar exklusive 10% Gutscheine für Coolmobility (u.a. Academy Bikes, Scool Bikes, Taxxi-Kinder-Fahrradanhänger) und leg&go ergattert hat.

Vielleicht kann das ja jemand hier ja jemand in Richtung Weihnachten oder so gebrauchen: https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/gutscheincodes-scool-academy-taxxi-coast-legandgo

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## robbi_n (12. Januar 2021)

Ich möchte mal kurz etwas anmerken. Ist natürlich nur meine Einzelmeinung.

Wenn ich nach Fahrrädern suche würde ich mir eine etwas bessere Unterteilung wünschen. 
Zum Beispiel: 
Allround
MTB
MTB vollgefedert
E-Bike
Rennrad etc

Zudem fand ich etwas verwirrend das die Räder mit Radbezeichnung als erstes geführt werden, und nicht nach Hersteller, das empfinde ich unübersichtlich wenn ich einen speziellen Hersteller im Kopf habe und suche.


Ebenso fehlt Mondraker komplett.


----------



## Ivenl (12. Januar 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal kurz etwas anmerken. Ist natürlich nur meine Einzelmeinung.
> 
> Wenn ich nach Fahrrädern suche würde ich mir eine etwas bessere Unterteilung wünschen.
> Zum Beispiel:
> ...


Du kannst doch direkt auf den Hersteller Klicken und siehst dann alle Räder.


----------



## chris5000 (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo @robbi_n , danke für Deine Hinweise. Mondraker schaue ich mir nochmal an. 

Zu den anderen Punkten: Eventuell hast Du Dich auf der Seite noch nicht so ausführlich umgeschaut - oder vielleicht ist einiges auch zu versteckt (besonders auf dem Mobiltelefon gut möglich)

Filter nach Fahrradtyp, Federung, Schaltungstyp etc. ist möglich:

Desktop: (unter https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/bicycles )





Mobil:



->




Auch nach Marke(n) kann da nach belieben gefiltert werden.

Und um einfach direkt alle gelisteten Räder einer Marke zu sehen, von hier aus klicken: https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/brands

Komplett aktuell ist das Sortiment allerdings tatsächlich nicht bei allen Marken.

Eventuell warst Du auf einer der Übersichtsseiten nach Laufradgröße in Zoll gelandet? wie zB. https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/kinderfahrrad-24-zoll-groesse-leicht-gute-kinderfahrraeder ?
Da kann man in der Tat nix filtern. Denn die habe ich ehrlich gesagt nur angelegt, weil Eltern einfach nicht so schnell davon abzubringen sind, bei google nach "soundsoviel Zoll" zu suchen, obwohl das meist die falsche Frage ist (was ich auf den Seiten dann ja auch eingangs gleich erkläre), sie aber natürlich auch mit der falschen Frage bei mir landen sollen, um dann wenigstens richtige Antworten zu bekommen. ;-)

Grüße und nochmals danke für die Rückmeldung,
Chris


----------



## robbi_n (12. Januar 2021)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hallo @robbi_n , danke für Deine Hinweise. Mondraker schaue ich mir nochmal an.
> 
> Zu den anderen Punkten: Eventuell hast Du Dich auf der Seite noch nicht so ausführlich umgeschaut - oder vielleicht ist einiges auch zu versteckt (besonders auf dem Mobiltelefon gut möglich)
> 
> ...


Ja richtig. Ich bin auf die Zollgrösse und habe mich dort umgesehen. Das entspricht meinem theoretischen Suchschema. Und das empfand ich recht unübersichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (14. September 2021)

Hallo Allerseits,

Möchte mich hier mal wieder melden, da der Kinderfahrradfinder mal wieder einen Gutscheincode ergattert hat, der für Manche hier interessant sein könnte:

10% auf alle lagernden Early Rider Bikes bei Bike Components (Bis 30.9.21). Und lagernd sind dort aktuell (noch) fast alle. Nur beiden Fullys X20 /X24 und das Hellion 24 Hardtail nicht. Aber zB das Hellion 20 ist aktuell verfügbar - und da sind 10% immerhin fast 150.- Euro.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand den Code gebrauchen. Ihr findet ihn hier: https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/early-rider-10-prozent-gutschein

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (17. September 2021)

Hmm🤔 BC haben irgendwann in den letzten Tagen alle Early Rider-Preise krass gesenkt. Bei vielen - nicht nur den Top-Modellen - um über 100.- Euro😮
Obiger Gutschein gilt trotzdem weiterhin. Wird jetzt also noch günstiger.
Nur: Falls jemand von Euch da schon mit Gutschein noch zu höherem Preis gekauft haben sollte: Mal anfragen ob die Preissenkung kulanterweise noch nachträglich berücksichtigt werden könnte, wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert🤷‍♂

Grüße,
Chris


----------

